# Στον Αρειο Πάγο υπόθεση απόλυσης εργαζομένου που ήταν φορέας του ΑΙDS



## Ambrose (Feb 20, 2009)

Μια υπόθεση σπάνια για τα ελληνικά δικαστικά χρονικά συζήτησε την Τρίτη ο Αρειος Πάγος. Εταιρεία ζητεί να αναιρεθεί η απόφαση που δικαιώνει πρώην εργαζόμενο σε αυτήν, ο οποίος απολύθηκε λόγω του γεγονότος ότι είναι φορέας του ιού που προκαλεί ΑΙDS.

Η εταιρεία, μάλιστα, επικαλείται ότι εξαναγκάστηκε να λάβει αυτή την απόφαση έπειτα από τις συνεχείς αντιδράσεις και διαμαρτυρίες των συναδέλφων του, οι οποίοι δεν ήθελαν να βρίσκονται και να εργάζονται στον ίδιο χώρο με αυτόν, σε μια προσπάθεια να κατευναστούν τα πνεύματα.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=987209

Την έντονη ανησυχία της εκφράζει η ΓΣΕΕ για το ενδεχόμενο αρνητικής νομολογίας από πιθανή επικύρωση από τον Αρειο Πάγο πρακτικής απολύσεων ασθενών και ευάλωτων ομάδων με την αιτιολογία ότι δεν είναι αποδεκτοί ή αποτελούν κίνδυνο για το εργασιακό τους περιβάλλον. Αφορμή η υπόθεση απόλυσης εργαζομένου που ήταν φορέας του AIDS.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=988157&lngDtrID=244


Το τραγικό, πέραν όλων των άλλων, είναι:
1. ότι σύμφωνα με το TVXS ήταν ο ίδιος ο υπάλληλος αυτός που πληροφόρησε την εταιρεία.
2. η εταιρεία, αφού πλήρωσε αποζημίωση, τώρα την ζητάει πίσω!

Αναρωτιέμαι αν σε άλλες χώρες του πολιτισμένου κόσμου, θα είχαμε αυτή τη συζήτηση.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 20, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πόσο πολιτισμένες θεωρείς τις ΗΠΑ αλλά αυτή η ταινία ίσως σημαίνει ότι αντιμετώπισαν κι εκεί τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 20, 2009)

Φυσικά, αλλά τώρα είναι 2009. Δηλαδή, να πω ότι είμαστε στη δεκαετία του '80 που ακόμα δεν ξέραμε τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα και ήταν λογικό να υπάρχει φόβος και σύγχυση για το ζήτημα, το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά 20-30 χρόνια μετά, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. :)


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ωστόσο, είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι στην Ελλάδα οι "μόδες" έρχονται πάντα με καθυστέρηση (η μόδα φεύγει, η καθυστέρηση μένει), οπότε δεν μου κάνει καμία εντύπωση που αντιμετωπίζουμε τώρα θέματα, τα οποία άλλες χώρες έχουν αντιμετωπίσει προ δεκαπενταετίας. Εξάλλου, λίγο να ταξιδέψει κανείς στο εξωτερικό ή να ενημερωθεί από ξένα μέσα, καταλαβαίνει αμέσως πόσο παρωχημένη εξακολουθεί να είναι η μεγάλη μάζα του πληθυσμού μας. Σώπα, όπου να ναι θα ανακαλύψουμε και την μπαρούτη!


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 20, 2009)

Μαζί με τον Δαρβίνο, ίσως. :)

Πέρα από τα αστεία όμως, το πρόβλημα και το εξεχόντως ανησυχητικό στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι το γεγονός ότι αρεοπαγίτης έχει εισηγηθεί ότι η απόλυση δεν ήταν καταχρηστική. 

"Η εισηγήτρια, αρεοπαγίτης Ειρήνη Αθανασίου πρότεινε να γίνει μερικώς δεκτή η αίτηση αναίρεσης της εταιρείας και μάλιστα να αναιρεθεί κατά το μέρος της με το οποίο επιδικάστηκε χρηματική ικανοποίηση λόγω ηθικής βλάβης υπέρ του απολυμένου φορέα του AIDS γιατί αυτή προϋποθέτει ακυρότητα της ανωτέρω καταγγελίας ως καταχρηστικής, δηλαδή παράνομη και υπαίτια πράξη της εργοδότιδας.

Συγκεκριμένα, ανέφερε πως η αναίρεση της απόφασης δεν έγινε από εμπάθεια, εκδικητικότητα ή εχθρική διάθεση προς τον υπάλληλο, αλλά έγινε για την εξασφάλιση της ηρεμίας των λοιπών εργαζομένων στην επιχείρησή της, καθώς και για την αποκατάσταση της εύρυθμης λειτουργίας της επιχειρήσεώς. Τελικά "*αναγκάστηκε*" να ενδώσει στις έντονες πιέσεις και να καταγγείλει την υφιστάμενη σύμβαση εργασίας. "
http://www.tvxs.gr/v5462


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 20, 2009)

Α, και να μην ξεχάσω, ένα γλωσσικό ζήτημα: είναι πιο σωστό γλωσσικά και πραγματολογικά (και πολιτικά, ίσως) να μιλάμε για οροθετικά άτομα.πρόσωπα ή για φορείς του ιού του AIDS και όχι για φορείς του AIDS.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

Η αρνητική νομολογία είναι πλέον γεγονός. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_17/03/2009_271572


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

Νέο περιστατικό απόλυσης οροθετικού εργαζομένου


----------

